# DW Review - DW Powermaxed Winter Coat review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Power maxed Winter Coat Review*

1st up thanks to Wayne at Power maxed for sending me a new product to try.

There has been a whole load of new products on the market recently which provide an easy solution to applying LSP's, these are spray on wipe off products which are kinda like QD's on steroids.

Power maxed seem to be the 1st to provide a dedicated winter coating and as these types of products are well suited to winter application due to their ease of use this should be a treat :thumb:

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with the usual Powermaxed branding on the label, for me the use of a PET bottle over the usual HD bottles make the product feel more classy. The label contained all the information required for aplication as well as the usual stuff.

The actual liquid is a dark blue/purple colour and smell really nice, kinda Christmassy ) The lovely smell continued when used too which was nice.

*Power maxed say:*

*Winter Coat Sealant
POWER MAXED WINTER COAT is an easy on easy off sealant for those who want nothing but the best winter protection. This Winter Coat Sealant can be used on the entire vehicle including glass, plastics, alloys, steel and rubbers, and will make cleaning your vehicle in the winter easier. We recommend first application to be used as supplied, and 4 weekly dilute and spray over vehicle. This winter sealant is designed for simple application and will guarantee stunning results.

Benefits
Instantly revives the deep luster and smoothness of your paint
Versatility: Use on any surface
Durability: Up to 6 months*
Can be layered (leave 24 hours between coats)
Cure Time: Roughly 3-5 minutes (weather depending)
Bottle Size: 500ml
How To Use
Use in a cool shaded area, Spray Winter Coat directly onto vehicle and begin wiping over evenly, using light pressure and overlapping strokes. Once on, leave the sealant to dry for roughly 3-5 minutes and then buff off using a clean microfibre cloth. Can be used on wet vehicles, simply spray on and wipe off, please ensure car is dried thoroughly after application. Can also be diluted 40:1 as a top up and rinse aid.

*Using the diluted method after the initial application will prolong the life of the sealant for up to 12 months*

Everything sounds really enticing there so should be an interesting product to use:thumb:

*The Method:*

The Old X Trail hadn't been cleaned in 3 weeks and was looking really bad so was in need of a good bath, normal drill here with snow foam and a 2 bucket wash.



Leaving a wet car....

I decided to go for the 'wet' method of application for 2 reasons... 1) it seems to help to spread the product more evenly and 2) it saves time as application is incorporated into the normal wash routine (these are just my findings but it seems to work for me).

Application operations then commenced.

A couple of squirts were applied to the drying towel then 4 squirts to the bonnet to start off with.



This was then spread around and buffed whilst drying the panel, i am pleased to report that there were zero smears on the panel and you could feel the gloss and slickness increasing with each pass of the towel :thumb:

I then tried it on the windscreen with the same results, zero smears and a nice clean finish



The trend continued round the whole car in the same vein which was pleasing, I then went round all the panels with a plush MF cloth just to do a final buffing, all the panels felt really slick to touch and the gloss levels were decent.

Standing back and looking at the finish i would say there was a definite darkening to the paint work and it looked really kind of liquid slick and warmer than a glassy sealant finish.



There was some nice looking beading and you can see the amount used which is not alot at all especially when the future top up coats can be diluted (I was thinking i might top up the bottle with DI water doing this for the next few uses).



*Price:*

£14.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/winter-coat-sealant

I would also like to add that Power maxed offer really great customer service coupled with a moneyback guarantee so buy with confidence.

Thinking about value i seemed to use about 100ml of product to coat the whole car so at 100% strength it would yield 5 uses or £2.98 per use which seems expensive until you bear in mind the product can be diluted it could turn out to be pretty good value after the initial application.

*Would I use it again?:*

I am intending on topping up with each wash over the next couple of months so the answer is yes.

*Conclusion:*

Power maxed Winter Coat is an easy on easy off sealant for winter protection, it can be applied wet or dry and its ease of use makes it an ideal 'winter' LSP as long as the advertised durability stands up.



And it leaves a really lovely, slick and glossy finish which looks great :thumb:

*Thanks for reading*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

